# Bat Prop



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

So, I'm starting a new prop and it's motorized. It's a bat that will move up and down a string. The body will be made of wire and mâché. But one thing I don't know is how to play different audio. It was originally a flying ghost of some sort from Target or Walmart. I couldn't find a picture. Anyways I'm converting this thing into a bat, I've already taken the casing off, and the only sign of a chip where this audio is playing from is a black blob on a circuit board. There's a ton of transistors on the main circuit board for some reason (I'm thinkng it has something to do with the sound sensor). It has three settings: off, on with sound and, on without sound. How can I hack into such a simple device? BTW I'm going for a screeching sound that's at least five seconds long, so you hardly notice that it's looping (if it does loop, a longer track would be nice).


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

When all the electronics are under a blob of epoxy, there's no way to get to them and do anything with them. Only thing you can really do is cut the speaker wires and substitute something else.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Anyway to post a picture of the inside guts of this thing? I agree with Jeff, if its epoxied it there is probably little you could do with it . Funny enough, there is a prop dropper kit for sale of Nuts and Volts site that includes 2 servos and a Prop-1 for $63.95. If you don't have any Prop-1 stuff from EFX-TEK its a fantastic deal. All you have to do is add the bat and some basic programming. Here is the link: http://store.nutsvolts.com/product.php?productid=16898&cat=374&page=1 As far as the sound effects, check out member Meltdown211's huge site of Halloween sound files: http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html The password is hauntforum. (All lowercase)


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

That's a great deal on the prop dropper kit. The site says you have to be a subscriber to the magazine, but since the kit is on clearance maybe they'll make an exception.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

It's funny, when I started to read this thread, Short Circuit by Daft Punk came on. That is a sweet deal! I have to get that! Oh and why epoxy? To prevent hacking? If so, Curse them! Hmm what if there was a way to raise the tone of the audio through some components? Maybe somethng like a voice changer but the mic is hooked up to the speaker wires (or monitoring the speakers)... That kit's still awesome though.
Here's some pics


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

The blob of epoxy indicate what is technically called a "chip on board". Here's a couple of links that explain it:

http://computer.yourdictionary.com/chip-on-board
http://www.siliconfareast.com/cob.htm

Short version: Less expensive, good for limited runs, prevents reverse engineering, etc. They're not concerned about hobbyists.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I am a subscriber to nuts and volts so If you want to order and they will not let you just let me know. I have been thinking of making one of these but with stronger motors for a heavier prop and have some elastic sting loops to help with any shock to the motor gears. PM me if you want info about the article on the prop dropper.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's the link to the prop being hacked. It's the first one.


----------

